# Never Fly Fished Need some help



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Ok guys here is the deal. I have never flyfished or even picked up a fly rod. I would like to give it a try but really have no idea of what I should buy for a rod and other such equipment. I'm not looking to set the world on fire here or to spend 6000 dollars on equipment.

I just want something I can try and catch a few trout and some panfish on. I would like to buy a rod that will last me a lifetime so in that respect I am willing to spend some money. I want to buy something quality out of the gate as I hate buying things 4 times.

Does anyone have any suggestions for a good rod for the type of fish I want to catch?

Thanks guys.

Jed Fluhrer


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzzzz


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I would get something in a 9', 6 or 7 weight rod. 
Some of the better manfacturers offer combos that are not too terribly expensive but are good quality and should last a lifetime. 
Look into brands like Redington, G Loomis, or Sage.
If you want to head out sometime just give me a holler, I have a couple set ups and you could see what you think!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I would echo the 9-footer. I learned on a 7' 5-weight, and it took me a while, when I held a 9' rod, it made a heap load of difference. A rod in the 5-weight caliber is a great all-arounder for trout and panfish and smaller bass.

You don't have to break the bank either. $200 should cover you, and for starters, the reel is not all that important, if you are just learning to cast and learning to fish with it, one of the $20-$40 models from Cabelas will fit you fine.

I would get a basic F5WF line to start with. That stands for "Floating" "5-weight" "Weight-Forward" line (F5WF).

If you can afford a Loomis, Sage, or Winston rod, or find a heck of a deal, scoop any of those up. But there are plenty of good rods to look at. Go to a place that will let you TRY THE ROD OUT to see how it feels.

I reccommend the book "The Complete Idiot's Guide to Fly Fishing." It is a big orange book and can be found at most B.Dalton, Barnes and Noble, or Waldenbook stores. It is a great beginner's guide to fly fishing.

Perhaps the best thing to have is an experienced fly fisher nearby. Ask for some help getting started, you will find that fly anglers, most of the time, are willing to share their expertise. There are also a number of videos out there that will help with your cast and presentation.

As for fishing...try out places around Detroit Lakes, MN that have TONS of bluegill in them. You wont be disappointed, and will get to work on your cast and retrieve, even if your cast is not the greatest. That, and having a fish strike is a great reward for just trying it out. The feel of a fish directly on the line in your hand is awesome!

A great online resource, put together in part by the late Al Campbell, a South Dakota Fly Fishing Legend, that is very helpful in getting you started is www.flyanglersonline.com - FAOL is perhaps the best site I discovered in learning to flyfish. They have the gamut covered, from beginner to expert.

Enjoy this little side-trip into fly fishing, you never know, it might become your main road.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Jed-

If money is no limit........Then I can suggest a pretty bad *** set up!! But I'm thinking you dont want to spend exactly that much, especially when the reels start at $300..

As soon as i move out there, I'm gonna introduce you to a whole other hobby that is addicting as all get out!!! AND then were gonna go hit Montana with DBLKLUK!!

PS> 24-28" bow on a 5wt. will defnatly get you hooked to the sport..


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> As soon as i move out there, I'm gonna introduce you to a whole other hobby that is addicting as all get out!!! AND then were gonna go hit Montana with DBLKLUK!!


Heck yeah!!! :beer:


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

dkluck, See you are located in Minot, Have a great flyfisher group there, used to belong and they did start the club again and I may get into it again. They also used to meet and do fly tieing. Give Dr Grub a call I am sure he is a member.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I highly recommend a Cabela's 5 wt, 4 pc rod/reel combo. Great for a beginner, and will carry you through until you feel the need to spend the big bucks. I've got a sale catalog here that's offering a full Prestige combo (rod,reel,line,leader, with case) for $100. Item EF-31-8122-905. The sale is on until May 31. I've owned and used this outfit for many years, and have been very happy with it. The quality is there, and if you can keep from stepping on it, it should last forever. The only place a 5 wt will fall a little short, is in casting the big bass bugs. If you eventually get serious with the bass, you're probably going to want an 8 wt anyhow. Good fishing, Burl


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

gandergrinder said:


> Ok guys here is the deal. I have never flyfished or even picked up a fly rod. I would like to give it a try but really have no idea of what I should buy for a rod and other such equipment. I'm not looking to set the world on fire here or to spend 6000 dollars on equipment.
> 
> I just want something I can try and catch a few trout and some panfish on. I would like to buy a rod that will last me a lifetime so in that respect I am willing to spend some money. I want to buy something quality out of the gate as I hate buying things 4 times.
> 
> ...


Ok Jed if you want to go fishing Ill let you borrow all of my flyfishing stuff, just to make sure you really want to get sucked into the GREAT sport of flyfishing too. I LOVE IT!!


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Sorry Dbkluck, Got your name mixed up with The first poster. I know you do fly fishing.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

First I would advise looking at rods. Many of the makers now will have alifetime warranty. I have 2 Redington rods, and have broken both at one time or another, but they have a lifetime warranty that is more than "once" you could break 10 rods, and they will keep sending them out to you. If I am going fishing where a fall may be in my future, these rods are the ones I take. As far as reels, you can spend a lot on them if you want, but check out some of the STH reels. Cortland purchased them a few years back, and I think for the money, they can give you a lot of performance. They have an injection molded reel with casset spools that is a cheap way to have several lines for a reel much cheaper than the conventinal spools found on most reels. Orvis has purchased Redington, so if you surf the web a bit, you can find some great deals on Redington rods right now. For trout and panfish, a 5wt or 6wt setup would work great for general fishing. A 8-9WT FOR PIKE Is more fun than than person under 21 should be legal to do.


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

Find someone who fly fishes and get acquainted. The Dakota Fly Fishers in Minot or the Missouri Valley Fly Fishers in Bismarck/Mandan are great clubs and have members who will be happy to help you. I am a member of the MVFF club.

Both clubs have web sites and you can contact members via the web sites. Someone from one of these clubs will be more than happy to meet you and give you some casting lessons and perhaps take you out. You can try out a rod/reel combo, see if you like it and then decide if you want to buy your own equipment.

When you get together with one of the experienced club members they can recommend quality equipment at a reasonable price. There are some good outfits for reasonable prices but there is a lot of junk out there too.

I believe you will find fly fishing an incredibly exciting experience. Welcome aboard!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Aythya -

What is the Dakota Fly Fishers website address?


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

Best advise you've had on this thread is to locate a local club or flyfisherman who will give you some help in getting a basic rod and reel and some practical experience. You don't have to spend much on you're first outfit, 'cause I guarantee it won't be your last.
ALL flyfishermen are addicts and are more then willing to get you hooked too! Those years that we have an actual summer up here, I operate the Apostle Islands Flyfishing School where I specialize in teaching kids the basics of flyfishing. As a total novice you'll be much the same with no preconcevied ideas or bad habits. In a couple hours with an experienced hand at the game you'll have enuf' basics to feel some confidence. All the rest is simply technique and practice. Here's the neat part... all that practice is called flyfishing! Welcome to the club!


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

Dakota Fly Fishers web address is: http://216.221.102.90/dffclub


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Thanks Ayth!


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

You're welcome.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Thanks guys. Looks like I will have to do some reading and try to hook up with someone in the club.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

The nice thing about fly fishing is,it is really not that expensive,and is an absolute blast.We target the smallies in early june,and the hex hatch in mid june for browns.Getting the right equipment is the easy part,learning how to cast without snapping flys off was tough for me when I started.It sounds like you will have a good instructor,dblkluk.For trout and panfishing by Bismark,I believe there are several small lakes SW of town to try your luck.Madison,If he gets hooked,are you going to get him out after north shore steelhead?


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Oh yeah!!! I've been up there the last two weekends and have been doing pretty good.. Biggest so far this year is a 26"er on a size 16 fly...


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Are the loopers still running?You should meet us in august and go after salmon and those big redfins.


----------

